# Tortoise Girl's Diaper Cake



## Team Gomberg (Apr 8, 2013)

Some time ago my best girlfriend got married. She had always wanted a Russian Tortoise, so that was my wedding gift to her. He went on the gift table in a small glass aquarium wrapped in black and white ribbons and bows. Lets just say he was a "hit" and all the guests loved seeing this unique present! 

Fast forward, this same girlfriend is having her baby shower this Saturday. She is having her second girl and requested diapers be the primary gifts. She already has an abundance (no joke) of girls accessories and clothes and wants what she actually needs...diapers!

I made her this diaper cake as her gift. She gets 100 diapers, a pretty and pink girlie "cake" decoration for the day AND the best part is baby Alice will have her very own tortoise to snuggle and drool on when she arrives!!

It was fun to make and I can't wait to take it to the party!

Hope you turtle fans enjoy 

(the pictures aren't the best...taken at 10:00 at night but excited to share!)







the extra diapers are still going to her, in the matching bag










the tortoise shell is a flower  perfect for a girl!


----------



## l0velesly (Apr 8, 2013)

That's an adorable (and creative) gift!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Apr 9, 2013)

LOVE IT!!


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 9, 2013)

Very pretty, very creative, very thoughtful and I just love it! You would be a wonderful person to have for a friend. I would always be excited to see what you would be coming up with next.


----------



## sueb4653 (Apr 9, 2013)

That is GREAT!!!! luv it..[/u]


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Blakem (Apr 9, 2013)

Wow, you have some wonderful creativity. I have problems even wrapping a present, I would rather give it in a target bag (no joke). I know it's tacky, but I'm working on it! My girlfriend is super creative an is really particular about her wrapping and presentation, like what it looks as in your present! She worked at a floral shop for 4 years so presentation is a must. 
Great job and I'm sure your friend will absolutely love it! 


Sulcata (Dexter)
Russian (Ezek)


----------



## DesertGrandma (Apr 9, 2013)

Heather this is just the BOMB!! She will love it. And the Gund turtle will last until she is a teenager! My grandkids still have the Gund toys I got for them when they were born. Each one slept with theirs for years. (and secretly still do, haha)


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: RE: Tortoise Girl's Diaper Cake*



DesertGrandma said:


> Heather this is just the BOMB!! She will love it. And the Gund turtle will last until she is a teenager! My grandkids still have the Gund toys I got for them when they were born. Each one slept with theirs for years. (and secretly still do, haha)



Thanks grandma!

I hope the baby ends up liking the turtle. Glad to hear its durable. If she kept it into her childhood I would feel so special


----------



## oliviaTORTOISE (Jul 9, 2013)

I would be so happy if I opened a gift and a tortoise was inside!!!!  that was so considerate!!! She must be really lucky!  I just keep thinking of that idea and it makes me so happy!!!!!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 9, 2013)

I should ask her if the photographers got any photos of the turtle on the gift table. Silly me forgot to take any!

Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 9, 2013)

The cake is gorges I really like it


----------

